

New MacBook Pro with Retina Display: 2880-by-1800 resolution - lucian
http://www.apple.com/macbook-pro/features/
...<p>One screen. Five million pixels.
When you pack over 5 million pixels into a 15.4-inch display, the results are positively stunning. The pixel density is so high, your eyes can’t discern individual pixels. Images take on a new level of realism and text is pin sharp. And with a 2880-by-1800 resolution, you can see more of your high-resolution images onscreen with pixel-for-pixel accuracy. So your best ideas can become your best work.<p>...
======
michaelpinto
I've been waiting for this for over ten years now! It's sort of funny to note
that Apple is pushing how sharp photos and video are in terms of sharpness,
but to me the selling point is typography. Real typefaces like Bodoni in body
test always looked unreadable, but now that's no longer the case!

